# Problems with Cubase and Avenger on Mac...Any Advice?



## tomhartmanmusic (May 10, 2020)

I'm on Mac, with latest version of Cubase, I bought Avenger and installed tonight. Shows up fine in Pro Tools and Logic, and Cubase shows it in the VST Plug in Manager as present, but it is not available when I create an instrument track and try to find the plug in.

Here's what I see in Cubase:








Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com





Any ideas on what might be happening here?

Thanks much need this for a project....


----------



## T.j. (May 13, 2020)

Make sure the plugin is also visible on the right side.
If you've made a custom profile at any point you have to drag in new plugins manually every time.
Left = all the plugins 
right = how it's organized when you click to add fx/track


----------

